# RIP Malcom Jefferson



## KautoStar1 (2 February 2018)

A thoroughly nice man 

And Willie Codd too  

Been a bad few weeks for racing hasn't it.


----------



## humblepie (3 February 2018)

Very sad.  A lovely man and great judge of a horse.


----------



## pixie (5 February 2018)

I never met the man, but I've been to his yard and its a place that shows how much he cares for his horses.  Lovely large, bright, airy stables.  Doors to inside corridor and outside, so they had lots to look at.  Lovely well maintained paddocks.  Everything very clean and well looked after. Horses all seemed chilled out and healthy.


----------

